# Blanck Mortuary Leering Larry prop



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Completed (for the most part) my Leering Larry prop. Need to age or speckle the tombstone.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love the movement on this. Great job all around on this prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What stick said. The added arm movement really makes this guy special.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome job! I really like the added arm movement, it takes the prop to a whole new level.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Riff_JunkieSFR said:


> Awesome job! I really like the added arm movement, it takes the prop to a whole new level.


Thanks!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Sblanck said:


> Completed (for the most part) my Leering Larry prop. Need to age or speckle the tombstone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the movement. Nice twist! You did a great job.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

madmomma said:


> Love the movement. Nice twist! You did a great job.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Great Job!! I saw one of these last year and never knew what it was called. I have a pile of foam lying about and a reindeer motor I stole from my girlfriends Christmas decoration. I may just give this a try. Absolutely love the addition of the moving right arm.*


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Fright Boy said:


> *Great Job!! I saw one of these last year and never knew what it was called. I have a pile of foam lying about and a reindeer motor I stole from my girlfriends Christmas decoration. I may just give this a try. Absolutely love the addition of the moving right arm.*


Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Well done! Love the extra arm movement!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Daphne said:


> Well done! Love the extra arm movement!


Thanks so much!


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

hauntedeve said:


> Nice job!


Thanks!


----------

